# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Financiële tegenvaller door medische kosten in het buitenland

## Leontien

Nederland verdiept zich momenteel, in de aanloop naar de overstapperiode, weer in zijn zorgverzekering. In dat kader waarschuwt reisverzekeraar en hulpverlener Allianz Global Assistance goed op te letten welke voorwaarden gelden bij de aanvullende verzekering medische kosten buitenland. Met een goede zorgverzekering worden kleine gezondheidsproblemen tijdens een vakantie in het buitenland doorgaans wel gedekt. Hierdoor gaan mensen er vaak vanuit dat ze voor alle gezondheidsproblemen goed verzekerd zijn. Dit is niet altijd het geval. Allianz Global Assistance krijgt hier regelmatig mee te maken en legt uit waarom mensen in het buitenland vaak financiële tegenvallers te verwerken krijgen. 

Normaal gesproken vergoeden de meeste zorgverzekeringen slechts de kosten die voor een gelijkwaardige behandeling in Nederland zouden gelden. Of, als je aanvullend voor de medische kosten bent verzekerd, tot 200 procent van de kosten die in Nederland gemaakt zouden zijn. Maar in sommige landen zijn de kosten voor de gezondheidszorg veel hoger dan in Nederland. Wie bijvoorbeeld de spoedeisende hulp bezoekt in Miami moet flink bijbetalen. Maar ook in Europese landen zoals Turkije, Griekenland of Oostenrijk worden toeristen naar privéklinieken gebracht waar de kosten hoger liggen. Met de dekking medische kosten op een reisverzekering wordt de kostprijs vergoed van medisch noodzakelijke behandelingen en dus ook kosten die door de zorgverzekering niet vergoed worden. 

*Enkele voorbeelden van medische kosten in het buitenland vergeleken met Nederland:*
 Een migraine in Hurghada, Egypte: 651 euro, in Nederland: 213 euro
 Een gebroken been in Antalya, Turkije: 16.900 euro, in Nederland: 6.340 euro
 Een maag- en darmontsteking (gastro-enteritis) in Spanje: 8.000 euro, in Nederland: 1.934 euro
 Een bezoek aan de spoedeisende hulp in Miami, USA: 53.000 euro, in Nederland: tussen de 500 en 10.000 euro afhankelijk van de diagnose
 Een snee- of kniewond in Griekenland: 3.500 euro, in Nederland: 338 euro

*Voorkomen is echt beter dan genezen*
 Allianz Global Assistance adviseert: afhankelijk van de gekozen reisbestemming en de duur van de reis, raden zij vakantiegangers sterk aan een reisverzekering met medische kosten af te sluiten. 
 Indien er sprake is van gezondheidsproblemen of men ziek is, is het van groot belang om direct contact op te nemen met de alarmcentrale.
 Lees de voorwaarden van uw zorgverzekering en reisverzekering altijd goed door.
 Bewaar uw rekeningen tijdens de reis altijd om ervoor te zorgen dat alles bij terugkomst wordt uitbetaald.
 Maak daarnaast altijd een kopie van de rekening. 

Heb jij wel eens een financiële tegenvaller door medische kosten in het buitenland gehad?

----------

